# first time at the range, p226



## tru (Mar 14, 2008)

after finding out one of my friends got his hand gun and didnt tell me cause i would have took the class with him but any way he took me to range and let me shoot his new p226r its from 25yrds, blazer 40 s&w 180gr
this was my 5th and 6th mag (5round limit at the range)








yes i did completely miss the target on the first shot


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

That's a good-looking target for a new shooter at that distance. Don't feel bad about the miss, at 25 yards it isn't unusual at all on a small target like that, even for more experienced shooters. The SIG's heavy/longer double-action trigger pull for that first shot is a bear to control.

Remember to think "gentle squeeze" instead of "pull" when you're shooting for accuracy. If you mash the trigger hard, the gun moves at the last second and your shots end up scattered on target. Good shooting!


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

That's a fantastic group for 25yrds.

Most new shooters can't group like that at 7yds


----------



## tru (Mar 14, 2008)

thanks guy im looking to start my handgun class monday im really eye the 226 elite platnium but not sure if i wanna shell out that much for a first gun


----------

